# How many of you have jobs?



## Jamis (Apr 8, 2007)

The title says it all, I dont have one yet.........but i will be when i turn 16, o ya you can tell how old you are and what you make (if ya want)


----------



## wallop85 (Oct 22, 2007)

i go to college, but im prolly gonna get a job this month, i need $$$$


----------



## sneak1413 (Aug 15, 2007)

I have had a job since i was 16 working construction. now i have been working in an archer shop for about a year and a half. i was helping a shop for about 6 months before i started working where i currently work but for no pay other than a few small discounts.


----------



## BIGBC (Jan 29, 2007)

Im in full time education and barely have time to do the coursework along with the rest of my life so no job for me =[


----------



## armyboy (Jul 10, 2007)

during the summer i work for my brothers landscaping, and when i turn 16 and can drive i will get a job at a sports shop, farm, carpenter etc. not Macdonald:wink:


----------



## DeerSlayer-13 (Oct 31, 2006)

I am a junior in high school. I turn 17 in April and have had a summer job since 13 working maintenance at my school. Good pay and easy working conditions. Now I got a part time job at a fabrication shop. I just clean up. I don't really like it but it sure beats the heck out of any fast food place. Not the best pay, but hey, its money and i sure could use it...


----------



## thrill_seeker (Feb 2, 2008)

Yea i have a job was real good job for about 3 years but then a cheese company quit buying our cheese factorys cheese so now i'm down to 3 days a week and plus all the injured people can take over what i do so yea not much of a job but it does pay good (7 an hour)


----------



## bigbuckdown XT (Feb 7, 2007)

I just turned 16 on march 6th, i dont have a real job yet. But since i was 13 i asked around my neighborhood to cut grass. One year i got 5 lawns to mow a week and charged 25 bucks a cut. Thats 125$ a week with obviously no taxes and i work when i want and how i want. Most of the lawns i cut i used a riding mower so it couldnt of been any easier, i just sit there and listen to my ipod and turn a wheel:shade::wink: One lawn probably took me around a half hour to do or less.


----------



## kegan (Aug 28, 2006)

No need for money, and don't take instructions well. Work as a back-up construction worker when my dad needs help though. At 16, I could though.


----------



## armyboy (Jul 10, 2007)

bigbuckdown XT said:


> I just turned 16 on march 6th, i dont have a real job yet. But since i was 13 i asked around my neighborhood to cut grass. One year i got 5 lawns to mow a week and charged 25 bucks a cut. Thats 125$ a week with obviously no taxes and i work when i want and how i want. Most of the lawns i cut i used a riding mower so it couldnt of been any easier, i just sit there and listen to my ipod and turn a wheel:shade::wink: One lawn probably took me around a half hour to do or less.


where you live? i live with a bunch of rich retired people so we get about $35-60 an job. the max we work on a yard is 2 hours with push mows:wink: thats like $30 an hour. we got like 12 people that we do weekly. gets you a lot of money with little work.:wink: love it:cocktail:


----------



## bigbuckdown XT (Feb 7, 2007)

armyboy said:


> where you live? i live with a bunch of rich retired people so we get about $35-60 an job. the max we work on a yard is 2 hours with push mows:wink: thats like $30 an hour. we got like 12 people that we do weekly. gets you a lot of money with little work.:wink: love it:cocktail:


thats sweet, where i live most people do it themselves and there not that rich haha.


----------



## No.1 Hoyt (Mar 11, 2007)

I mow grass.

so i am pretty much self employed, can chose when to do my job, pays very well, and tax free

i just hate mowing in late august


----------



## 2wyoming (Sep 5, 2007)

I work at my uncles Pro Shop.

Im one of the "Bow Guys"

Its awesome


----------



## armyboy (Jul 10, 2007)

No.1 Hoyt said:


> I mow grass.
> 
> so i am pretty much self employed, can chose when to do my job, pays very well, and tax free
> 
> i just hate mowing in late august


usually around here there is no grass to cut in late august


----------



## thrill_seeker (Feb 2, 2008)

2wyoming said:


> I work at my uncles Pro Shop.
> 
> Im one of the "Bow Guys"
> 
> Its awesome


Your a lucky man!!!!!


----------



## Irishrobin (Oct 21, 2006)

just the one i get 8.72 euro an hour i think its about 14 dollars an hour


----------



## hstubblefield (Feb 16, 2008)

i work for a farmer in the fall and winter and summer trough spring i work at HLs in 
mac town oklahoma.


----------



## 2wyoming (Sep 5, 2007)

thrill_seeker said:


> Your a lucky man!!!!!


Thank ya brother.

Let me tell you, its really fun. But at the same time, its work.
The 3 previous weeks before bow season is the toughest of the season (fletching dozens of arrows, making strings, etc.)

But I love it, and will continue to work there, til i go to college, then im not sure what will happen then.


----------



## XCalibre (Aug 31, 2006)

i don't have a job right now, but i should go find one, part time a couple of day per week. no fast food or Walmart though.


----------



## Blankenship (May 1, 2005)

I just turned 18 and I deliver pizza!


----------



## Arrow_slinger43 (May 16, 2007)

*Job*

I have a job at a true value store, i cashier and unload the trucks. it sucks because i love being outdoors doing hard labor, not just sitting there waiting for customers. i make 6.25 an hour but i am due for a raise. why do you guys have to wait untill you are 16, im 15 and have a ligit job, i also work with a 14 year old, but i geuss she is the bosses daughter so that explanes alot.


----------



## armyboy (Jul 10, 2007)

Arrow_slinger43 said:


> I have a job at a true value store, i cashier and unload the trucks. it sucks because i love being outdoors doing hard labor, not just sitting there waiting for customers. i make 6.25 an hour but i am due for a raise. why do you guys have to wait untill you are 16, im 15 and have a ligit job, i also work with a 14 year old, but i geuss she is the bosses daughter so that explanes alot.


because can't drive until 16. bet you like work with a girl eh?:wink:


----------



## thrill_seeker (Feb 2, 2008)

2wyoming said:


> Thank ya brother.
> 
> Let me tell you, its really fun. But at the same time, its work.
> The 3 previous weeks before bow season is the toughest of the season (fletching dozens of arrows, making strings, etc.)
> ...


I dont know having to many arrows to fletch seems like a good problem to have making strings i wish i knew how but i'll learn sometime But Yea i know what you mean right before the season i go to the bow shop and shoot indoor a couple times make sure its dialed in and i end up haveing to wait in line because there so many siteing in there bows.


----------



## 2wyoming (Sep 5, 2007)

thrill_seeker said:


> I dont know having to many arrows to fletch seems like a good problem to have making strings i wish i knew how but i'll learn sometime But Yea i know what you mean right before the season i go to the bow shop and shoot indoor a couple times make sure its dialed in and i end up haveing to wait in line because there so many siteing in there bows.


Yeah, "weekend warriors" bring their bows in the day before season, and want a dozen arrows wrapped, and fletched, and also a new string

It gets aggervating after a while, and al the work just piles up.

But owell, its what I love to do.


----------



## BIGBC (Jan 29, 2007)

Wish I could get a job in a pro shop . . .
closest to me is about 1hour tho and Im yet to pass my driving test (alot harder over here in the UK) so i dont see it happening very easily.
I am going to university right next to the Merlin factory tho so maybe I could get a job with them =]


----------



## celticgladiator (Feb 13, 2008)

i work 2 jobs myself.


----------



## 2wyoming (Sep 5, 2007)

BIGBC said:


> Wish I could get a job in a pro shop . . .
> closest to me is about 1hour tho and Im yet to pass my driving test (alot harder over here in the UK) so i dont see it happening very easily.
> I am going to university right next to the Merlin factory tho so maybe I could get a job with them =]


Thats awesome!

The college i may be attending in 2010 is located about 20 minutes near The Viper Archery Products factory 

SO maybe, ill try to work for them


----------



## XCalibre (Aug 31, 2006)

BIGBC said:


> I am going to university right next to the Merlin factory tho so maybe I could get a job with them =]


no way! that would be awesome!


----------



## Arrow_slinger43 (May 16, 2007)

armyboy said:


> because can't drive until 16. bet you like work with a girl eh?:wink:


Oh i see, i geuss i live in a small town so i can just walk there. Plus the girl does give me somebody to talk to.


----------



## armyboy (Jul 10, 2007)

Arrow_slinger43 said:


> Oh i see, i geuss i live in a small town so i can just walk there. Plus the girl does give me somebody to talk to.


you sheer that's it?:suspiciou:suspiciou just messing with yu man!!!!:wink:


----------



## BIGBC (Jan 29, 2007)

2wyoming said:


> Thats awesome!
> 
> The college i may be attending in 2010 is located about 20 minutes near The Viper Archery Products factory
> 
> SO maybe, ill try to work for them





XCalibre said:


> no way! that would be awesome!


yeah it would be awesome.
Im actually goin to study Industrial design so maybe I will get to do some design work with them =]


----------



## snuffer358 (Mar 12, 2006)

*work*

i'm retired from the hospital i worked at now i work at an archery and gun shop its a little slow right now so mostly i shoot when they dont need me at the shop but during the hunting season i will work about 100-130 hrs every 2 weeks and thats only 5 days a week sometimes less than that so i get to hunt a bunch (loving it)


----------



## master hunter (Oct 9, 2007)

no not yet i got 2 yrs.


----------



## huttoncreek_10x (Mar 7, 2008)

I build houses with my dad and love construction


----------



## dan08 (Feb 3, 2008)

i work at a company called cross trucking building/welding on semi trailer's. im 17 ive worked in a shop welding foundation anchors, welding aluminum gratings for stairs and balcanys and welding on east manufacturing aluminum semi trailers, detailing semi's, polishing aluminum semi wheels, and painting semi frames. needless to say for only being 17 ive done a good bit in the past year and a half


----------



## traphuntfish (Dec 23, 2006)

im 16 and i work at an autobody. midwest images we build custom cars and usally do body drops and put air bag systems on low rider trucks (even know im into big lifted stuff) i do all the dirty work (wetsand, grind, weld, clean, get booth ready for paint) and a bunch more stuff.


----------



## Twinsfan (Aug 9, 2007)

i will be working for a shop next january


----------



## highcountry12 (Mar 10, 2007)

i work at a golf course and move/park golf carts all day. not a bad job.


----------



## dan08 (Feb 3, 2008)

id be tearin up the golf course on one of them carts haha


----------



## archery17 (Apr 15, 2007)

i have been working a bow shop for about a year now and make about 7.50 a hour


----------



## jrmysell (Mar 13, 2008)

I turned 17 in Feb. and have worked at Academy for about a year now.


----------



## rage1 (Jun 29, 2006)

i dont have a steady job but i work on my farm and mow grass over the summer


----------



## b18intega (Nov 25, 2007)

i need a job bit im too young..... thats what she said


----------

